# SA sync



## alex.md (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Can you please advice how can I sync IPSEC SAs between 2 routers ?
Tried to configure Strongswan fail-over, but looks like FreeBSD has no HA plugin.

Thank you
Best regards,
Alex


----------



## tingo (Jan 2, 2016)

FreeBSD has carp(4). No sure if it can be used for your IPSEC issue.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2016)

carp(4) doesn't sync anything, it only creates a virtual IP address. 

I thought pfSense might have an HA option, which would mean there's a way on FreeBSD. But it looks like there's no HA on there either.


----------

